# Zeiss Victory RF 10x42



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Less than 2 years old. Like new with case and box. $3700 new, asking $2450 obo. Would trade for a pair of Swarovski EL Range 10x42. Akron, OH call/text 330-nine572727
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump, price drop

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

TTT, price dropped would like to sell and get into something different before season

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

